# 6 Craft Beers I Should Put On Restaurant Menu



## clean brewer (26/8/08)

Hello all.

Well after 2.5 years, our Restaurant could finally be getting its Liquor License and I would like some feedback on what 6 beers I could put on our Menu as Craft/Imported Beers apart from the general Swill around....e.g xxxx, vb etc etc

Cheers


----------



## kook (26/8/08)

What type of food are you serving? It would help with the choice.

Also, what type of wine do you serve. Is there any intentional research to match the wines with particular dishes?


----------



## floppinab (26/8/08)

Without knowing the food, I'll have a crack.

Murrays Sassy and Porter
Matilda Bay Alpha Pale
Knapstein Reserve Lager
Little Creatures Rogers (for the light beer drinkers)
Moo Brew Wheat


----------



## buttersd70 (26/8/08)

Agree with kook. My view, as a diner and as a drinker, is that if there was effort to match the beers with the menu, I would be pretty impressed. A good beer can taste pretty bad with the wrong food, and vice versa, even if both the beer and the food are good. Some flavours work great individually, just not together.


----------



## Brewtus (26/8/08)

What's on the menu?


----------



## clean brewer (27/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Well after 2.5 years, our Restaurant could finally be getting its Liquor License and I would like some feedback on what 6 beers I could put on our Menu as Craft/Imported Beers apart from the general Swill around....e.g xxxx, vb etc etc
> 
> Cheers



Sorry Guys, let me just rephrase it........... 

What 6 individual beers would you buy if you went to a Craft/Imported Beer liquor Store??

As far as the Restaurant goes, most of the plebs will be drinking Mega-swill, probably more so VB, CROWN, XXXX etc etc, just for the record, these customers wouldn't know what Beer-Food-Wine matching is and wouldnt give a shit if if I tried to persuade them.

Just wanted some feedback on you guys say favourite 6 beers would be. I would just like to put on 6 Nice Beers to have as an option for the Guys/Gals that want to think they are upmarket and impress there friends by drinking the good/different stuff.

Cheers


----------



## PostModern (27/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> Just wanted some feedback on you guys say favourite 6 beers would be.



That's pretty limited.


----------



## /// (27/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Well after 2.5 years, our Restaurant could finally be getting its Liquor License and I would like some feedback on what 6 beers I could put on our Menu as Craft/Imported Beers apart from the general Swill around....e.g xxxx, vb etc etc
> 
> Cheers



There arwe 6 Micros in QLD - why waste diesel shipping from other States!

Congrats on the License.


----------



## buttersd70 (27/8/08)

/// said:


> There arwe 6 Micros in QLD - why waste diesel shipping from other States!
> 
> Congrats on the License.



LOL, as funny as this sounds (to someone from another state)......in seriousness, it's a good point. Major selling point if your clientelle is local....quality Qld beer. Major selling point if your clientele is tourists....quality Qld beer.


----------



## /// (27/8/08)

buttersd70 said:


> LOL, as funny as this sounds (to someone from another state)......in seriousness, it's a good point. Major selling point if your clientelle is local....quality Qld beer. Major selling point if your clientele is tourists....quality Qld beer.



I am all about food and beer miles. Think, Drink and Eat local.


----------



## wyatt_girth (27/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> As far as the Restaurant goes, most of the plebs will be drinking Mega-swill, probably more so VB, CROWN, XXXX etc etc, just for the record, these customers wouldn't know what Beer-Food-Wine matching is and wouldnt give a shit if if I tried to persuade them.
> 
> I would just like to put on 6 Nice Beers to have as an option for the Guys/Gals that want to think they are upmarket and impress there friends by drinking the good/different stuff.
> 
> Cheers




You have a high regard for your customers. :huh:


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/8/08)

That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Brewtus (27/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> Sorry Guys, let me just rephrase it...........
> 
> What 6 individual beers would you buy if you went to a Craft/Imported Beer liquor Store??
> 
> ...


If the food is spicy, no point serving porter cause they will taste wrong and you won't sell the stuff. With roast lamb or beef, it works. I suggest you stick to pilsners, pale ales, light wheat beers as this is what mega swill drinkers will cope with but the educated drinkers would like. Go for local small brewery stuff as the brewers will know what work with locals.


----------



## BrenosBrews (27/8/08)

"I would just like to put on 6 Nice Beers to have as an option for the Guys/Gals that want to think they are upmarket and impress there friends by drinking the good/different stuff."

Is that actually a serious comment? Last time I checked most of my friends thought Stella Artois was pretty "upmarket". They weren't too impressed when I ordered some fruity and/or malty IPA or Porter.

So basically you want to know what beers you can charge a premium for?

Do you have a draught system or are you just going to be serving bottles?


----------



## afromaiko (27/8/08)

Are you sure these really aren't for your own end of night celebrations :icon_cheers:


----------



## trevc (27/8/08)

> You have a high regard for your customers.



Just by asking questions here, he's already doing better than %99 of the restaurants out there...


----------



## kook (27/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> What 6 individual beers would you buy if you went to a Craft/Imported Beer liquor Store??



The six individual beers I'd buy would be hard to sell in a restaurant, especially considering the overview you've provided of your customer base. I somehow doubt Gueuze, Rauchbier and Saison are going to appeal to your customers.

I'd look at keeping it simple and local as others have suggested. Unless you're planning on specialising in beer, you're going to find it hard to sell what some people would buy here when visiting a store.


----------



## Stuster (28/8/08)

/// said:


> I am all about food and beer miles. Think, Drink and Eat local.



Yep. Terrible idea to bring grain half way round the world when there's so much local stuff.   

Trying to keep on topic, what kind of food will it be roughly?


----------



## clean brewer (28/8/08)

PostModern said:


> That's pretty limited.



Whats limited? 6 Craft Beers? In Hervey Bay, Qld, 6 isn't limited, we will still have the good old VB, XXXX, Teds, Carlton Midstrength etc etc



/// said:


> There arwe 6 Micros in QLD - why waste diesel shipping from other States!
> 
> Congrats on the License.



Thanks for that answer, well worth considering..



wyatt_girth said:


> You have a high regard for your customers. :huh:



I do actually, lucky im only writing about them on a Computer and not to their faces.. :blink: 



peas_and_corn said:


> That's what I was thinking!



As above.. :blink: 



Brewtus said:


> If the food is spicy, no point serving porter cause they will taste wrong and you won't sell the stuff. With roast lamb or beef, it works. I suggest you stick to pilsners, pale ales, light wheat beers as this is what mega swill drinkers will cope with but the educated drinkers would like. Go for local small brewery stuff as the brewers will know what work with locals.



Great answer, I dont serve Roast Lamb or Beef but Modern Australian Cuisine and yes something as you suggested is what I was sort of looking for as in a Nice Pils, Pale Ale, Wheat and yes something Local(qld)

Cheers mate..



BrenosBrews said:


> "I would just like to put on 6 Nice Beers to have as an option for the Guys/Gals that want to think they are upmarket and impress there friends by drinking the good/different stuff."
> 
> Is that actually a serious comment? Last time I checked most of my friends thought Stella Artois was pretty "upmarket". They weren't too impressed when I ordered some fruity and/or malty IPA or Porter.
> 
> ...



Well, Stella would prob be on there for the people that think it is upmarket. 
Beers I could charge a premium for is prob what I am asking also..
And they will be just sold in a bottle, no draught system..



afromaiko said:


> Are you sure these really aren't for your own end of night celebrations :icon_cheers:



Ive thought of that.. 



trevc said:


> Just by asking questions here, he's already doing better than %99 of the restaurants out there...



Another decent remark, thanks... 



kook said:


> The six individual beers I'd buy would be hard to sell in a restaurant, especially considering the overview you've provided of your customer base. I somehow doubt Gueuze, Rauchbier and Saison are going to appeal to your customers.
> 
> I'd look at keeping it simple and local as others have suggested. Unless you're planning on specialising in beer, you're going to find it hard to sell what some people would buy here when visiting a store.



Cheers mate, I understand what you are saying in relation the above mentioned beers.. 

Well, thanks for everyones replies so far, a couple very helpful ones in there. We do have alot of Generic people come in, alot of Backpackers from all over the world(that visit our marine aquarium also), Europeans, Americans, a vast array of different nationalites actually, so the idea of some nice local beers has been a great help.

I guess its hard for anyone to give me an exact idea of what would work, even if I did post a Menu as youse wouldnt be able to taste the flavours anyhow through the computer. Would be best for myself to buy a few different beers and try with some dishes on the menu and go from there.

Cheers


----------



## katzke (28/8/08)

wyatt_girth said:


> You have a high regard for your customers. :huh:



Just brutal honest and knows the clientele. Ever try and get a kid that wants grilled cheese to eat the fried oysters?


----------



## trevc (28/8/08)

What about James Squire Pilsner or Golden Ale? They're aussie, a notch above the rest, and agreeable even to the TED drinkers. I know they're not as exciting as other options, but could be good for selling a higher volume.


----------



## jimmyjack (28/8/08)

> What about James Squire Pilsner or Golden Ale? They're aussie, a notch above the rest, and agreeable even to the TED drinkers. I know they're not as exciting as other options, but could be good for selling a higher volume



I agree, Also you will get support from your local LN rep who has access to point of sale, bar runners, glasses. Malt Shovel has employed a Craft Beer Ambassador for each state to better represent this category. They run around and do beer dinners and organize merchandising and tasting sessions. If you start pumping out some volume they will even organise to have your menus done for with beer food taste matching ideas!


Cheers,

JJ


----------



## Screwtop (28/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Well after 2.5 years, our Restaurant could finally be getting its Liquor License and I would like some feedback on what 6 beers I could put on our Menu as Craft/Imported Beers apart from the general Swill around....e.g xxxx, vb etc etc
> 
> Cheers




Cudos to you mate for having the balls to do it. Having craft beers on your drinks list is enough to get me to call in next visit. Due to the fact you get domestic and international inbounds there for the Whale Watching Season I would have a section highlighting QLD micros and most likely only their Pale Ales or Wheats, wouldn't sell many darks I wouldn't think. Then the obligatory LC Pale and definitely Rogers for the "light brigade", Murrays Nirvana and Sassy Blonde. And if you want a couple for the girls go a ferel White and Northern Rivers Brewing's Ruby one of the best Raspberry Wheats I've had. So sorry I've got you 6 Australian Micros and maybe say 4 Qld Micros, but you gotta offer tourists local beer. Watch the locals catch on too.

Most of these you can get at Dans, liquor w'salers would say "whaa!", you could mark em up by 100% without going over the top, slow turnover means shelf space and storage costs are gonna eat up any profits anyway (from your beancounters perspective). But it "gets em in the door" ---- SIGNAGE

Well done you!!!

Screwy


----------



## earle (28/8/08)

> As far as the Restaurant goes, most of the plebs will be drinking Mega-swill, probably more so VB, CROWN, XXXX etc etc, just for the record, these customers wouldn't know what Beer-Food-Wine matching is and wouldnt give a shit if if I tried to persuade them.



If you put a beer matching suggestion on the menu next to some of the meals, they will be more likely to try that beer just to give it a go, the power of suggestion. I was in NZ a few weeks ago and tried as many brewery type pubs and retsaurants as I could, I was dissapointed when some of them didn't have matching suggestions.

I beleive you need to have a good strategy to 'sell' these beers, otherwise you'll sell a few but won't get the stock turnover you need to ensure freshness and that they stay on the menu.


----------



## Screwtop (28/8/08)

earle said:


> I beleive you need to have a good strategy to 'sell' these beers, otherwise you'll sell a few but won't get the stock turnover you need to ensure freshness and that they stay on the menu.




The job of restaurant floor staff is not waiting tables (misconception). They are there to sell food and drink (beer or wine) if they're not doing that then turn em over, plenty out there capable of earning the money. Intro the sell using a pairing suggestion on the menu. Basic F&B.

Screwy


----------



## Wrenny (28/8/08)

I reckon it's great that you're going to have some good beers on your menu.

All Queensland beers might be a good idea. XXXX and Gold all the way.

Mount Tamborine Brewery has some great beers. Speak to Ian (beersom on this forum). Also Burleigh Brewing, Sunshine Coast Brewery.

Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## Swinging Beef (28/8/08)

The all Qld brews has got to be the best option.
I would be inclined to call some local breweries to your area and ask them if THEY would like to showcase their beers in your establishment.
If that doesnt light your candle, grab a fistful of other great Aussie beers from various breweries that dont cost the earth.
One of each:
Amber
IPA
Wheat
Porter
Stout
Light (in colour) Ale

What you are doing is a great idea, and I look forward to my next Qld trip.
I hope you have a good vego selection on the menu.
Let us know how you go.


----------



## beersom (28/8/08)

Duke Lager (Burleigh Heads)
Sunshine Coast Summer Ale ( Sunshine Coast, your closest brewery.... and this is a tasty mid - stength 3.5%)
Northern Rivers Blonde Ale (near Byron Bay)
Duke Pale Ale
Sunshine Coast Hefe-weizen
Murrays Pilsner (mid NSW coast)

All very good beers, easy sellers (nothing too challenging for staff to get their heads around) and relatively local ( I agree with Scotty about low beer miles).... Would love to suggest some of my own (Mt tamborine Brewery) but we are not bottling yet and it would be just to much of a blatant self interest plug .... not that I am above that mind you  

If you want some contacts for the above breweries or other craft beer distributers in QLD just send me a PM


----------



## drsmurto (28/8/08)

katzke said:


> Just brutal honest and knows the clientele. Ever try and get a kid that wants grilled cheese to eat the fried oysters?


 :icon_offtopic: 

What sort of heathen fries an oyster?


----------



## winkle (28/8/08)

Well "local" micro bottled stock - perhaps a mix of Dukes (Burleigh Brewing), NRBC and Murrays. Sunshine Coast and MT would be an option if they bottled (I'm ignoring SCB chilli beer). Maybe Dukes lager, mid strenght & Hefe: Murrays Sassy Blonde & Pale Ale ( a few bottles of Grand Cru or Anniversary 2 for us beer-geeks) and NRBC Migration or Stout. I'd be pretty happy with a beer list like that.


----------



## Tanga (28/8/08)

I wouldn't fry them, but oysters and a good dark go down beautifully.

I disagree with the bloke that said darks wouldn't sell, though they are something of an acquired taste a lot of Aussies have gone to the effort. If you're looking for something you can charge for Coopers Vintage has a bit of a following. In fact even overseas Coopers has a good reputation.

Plus if you mean what I think you mean by 'modern Aussie food' then there are plenty of options they'll go well with. A medium-rare steak and a good dark - mmmmm.

A light, highly carbonated ale for seafood and lighter spicy dishes, chicken, salads, etc. Anything you'd drink white white wine with.

Wheat beers for me have been either hit or miss. They can be thin and nasty, or light and tasty. Go great with strong flavours, or as an aperitif to get you interested. Or even between courses to cleanse the palate.

I'd try and get your wine drinkers to have a beer when changing wines - it's a good idea.

How about a good quality cider for those who aren't into beer, but don't feel like wine? There should be more options other than strongbow *shudder* - even ye olde mecury's a step up from that.

Those who know beers better will be able to name specific brews, but that's the kind of things that spring to my mind.



People like me are probably going to be the ones you're trying to get to buy your craft beers with the meal matching. Connoisseurs know what they like, and how to match their own beers. I'm a pleb - one of the swill drinkers you mentioned. I mean I can taste the difference, and I'm pushing myself to learn about the good stuff, and would love the chance to learn more.

For someone like me beer matching on the menus really would get me to try your matchings, and even take my friends. If there were such a restaurant in Adelaide I'd be there =).

signed

Pleb with delusions of grandeur


----------



## kirem (28/8/08)

I would put a lower alcohol beer in the mix, something like Rogers.


----------



## Katherine (28/8/08)

> You have a high regard for your customers.



I also run a restaurant/bistro and I know exactly what he is talking about!

"What do you mean you dont sell wedges???????"

Though selling drinks to customers is a lot easier then the food side of it.

Good luck with it... we are piking out of ours in a months time!

Stellas a great choice for your menu, it pleases most people and doesnt really clash with any food!

It depends what market your in, what kind of people dine on your premises. You want to be able to choose products that your punters will drink. It's easy to please (AHB people beer palate) but not the customers that walk into your spot! You could be left with very nice beer to drink yourself.


----------



## earle (28/8/08)

On the topic of food matching when I was in NZ I ate at several restaurnats that were entrants in the Monteith's Beer and Wild Food Challange.

http://www.monteiths.com/nz/siteFiles/wfc/index.html

At one place I had goat shanks braised in Celtic Red served with more of the same, at another boar with the Black. Mmmmmm.

I gave them a go because they were on the menu and had a beer match. A good way to learn about matching is to experience it. Again the power of suggestion at work.


----------



## Snow (28/8/08)

earle said:


> On the topic of food matching when I was in NZ I ate at several restaurnats that were entrants in the Monteith's Beer and Wild Food Challange.
> 
> http://www.monteiths.com/nz/siteFiles/wfc/index.html
> 
> ...



Redoak in Sydney does this quite successfully, but of course they have Sydney CBD clientele.....


----------



## MitchDudarko (28/8/08)

I really like Becks... But +1million for Little Creatures.


----------



## clean brewer (28/8/08)

katzke said:


> Just brutal honest and knows the clientele. Ever try and get a kid that wants grilled cheese to eat the fried oysters?



Well said..  




trevc said:


> What about James Squire Pilsner or Golden Ale? They're aussie, a notch above the rest, and agreeable even to the TED drinkers. I know they're not as exciting as other options, but could be good for selling a higher volume.



Yeh, I know of a few Restaurants in Brisbane doing some nice Dinners with James Squire Beers and yes, its not about having something from the other side of the world, just something that people dont get in other eateries, its like my food, in Hervey Bay if you want something different than whats available elsewhere come to my Restaurant. Unfortunately im doing food today that is the same as what I was doing 6 years ago and its still a little upmarket for people..



Screwtop said:


> Cudos to you mate for having the balls to do it. Having craft beers on your drinks list is enough to get me to call in next visit. Due to the fact you get domestic and international inbounds there for the Whale Watching Season I would have a section highlighting QLD micros and most likely only their Pale Ales or Wheats, wouldn't sell many darks I wouldn't think. Then the obligatory LC Pale and definitely Rogers for the "light brigade", Murrays Nirvana and Sassy Blonde. And if you want a couple for the girls go a ferel White and Northern Rivers Brewing's Ruby one of the best Raspberry Wheats I've had. So sorry I've got you 6 Australian Micros and maybe say 4 Qld Micros, but you gotta offer tourists local beer. Watch the locals catch on too.
> 
> Most of these you can get at Dans, liquor w'salers would say "whaa!", you could mark em up by 100% without going over the top, slow turnover means shelf space and storage costs are gonna eat up any profits anyway (from your beancounters perspective). But it "gets em in the door" ---- SIGNAGE
> 
> ...



Thanks screwy, most decent response ive had so far, and yes I will have to get the Beers from Dans and they do have quite a good selection of Aussie/Qld Micro Beers and its a great selling point to Visitors from overseas.




earle said:


> If you put a beer matching suggestion on the menu next to some of the meals, they will be more likely to try that beer just to give it a go, the power of suggestion. I was in NZ a few weeks ago and tried as many brewery type pubs and retsaurants as I could, I was dissapointed when some of them didn't have matching suggestions.
> 
> I beleive you need to have a good strategy to 'sell' these beers, otherwise you'll sell a few but won't get the stock turnover you need to ensure freshness and that they stay on the menu.



Beer, Wine suggestions for the dishes is what I plan on doing, Ive done many Wine lunches/dinners and being a Chef and also working on the floor, I can pair, suggest the beverages accordingly if need be...




beersom said:


> Duke Lager (Burleigh Heads)
> Sunshine Coast Summer Ale ( Sunshine Coast, your closest brewery.... and this is a tasty mid - stength 3.5%)
> Northern Rivers Blonde Ale (near Byron Bay)
> Duke Pale Ale
> ...



Thats great mate, I will pm you...


Well Cheers Trevc, jimmyjack, screwtop, wrenny, swinging beef and beersom. Your answers were just what I was chasing.


----------



## Thommo (28/8/08)

Not a QLD local, but I always thought that the Barons Australian Native range would do well in tourist areas.

The Black Wattle Seed Ale and the Lemon Myrtle Wit. I haven't had the Wit but love the Ale.

Just a suggestion. No affiliation, yada yada.


----------



## clean brewer (28/8/08)

Tanga said:


> I wouldn't fry them, but oysters and a good dark go down beautifully.
> 
> I disagree with the bloke that said darks wouldn't sell, though they are something of an acquired taste a lot of Aussies have gone to the effort. If you're looking for something you can charge for Coopers Vintage has a bit of a following. In fact even overseas Coopers has a good reputation.
> 
> ...



Well said, we still do have women that drink beer, I liked the idea of another response and suggested a Raspberry beer. My main aim is to have a selection of Beers on that you dont get at other eateries and that people would be interested in trying, not all people like drinking mega-swill, but they generally have no choice because that is all that is generally served, I think alot of customers would jump at the chance to order something that is a little different or unique... 




Katie said:


> I also run a restaurant/bistro and I know exactly what he is talking about!
> 
> "What do you mean you dont sell wedges???????"
> 
> ...



The wedges one is exactly what I was talking about with some of the customers, for example, yesterday I had a group of 5 in for a Birthday Lunch, I set White Linen Tablecloth, Napkins, nice table centrepiece, full table service and their total bill came to $80 for 5 of them($16 each), thats why I think about some customers in a negative way...


----------



## ozpowell (28/8/08)

Hey Clean Brewer,

FYI, Burleigh Brewing are releasing a hefeweizen within the next week or two - maybe something different to round out your selection? IMHO, it's quite tasty.

Care to share the name of your restaurant - just in case some of us are up (or down) your way?


----------



## bindi (28/8/08)

ozpowell said:


> Hey Clean Brewer,
> 
> FYI, Burleigh Brewing are releasing a hefeweizen within the next week or two - maybe something different to round out your selection? IMHO, it's quite tasty.
> 
> Care to share the name of your restaurant - just in case some of us are up (or down) your way?





Please do, I am up there 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## Muggus (28/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> Well said, we still do have women that drink beer, I liked the idea of another response and suggested a Raspberry beer. My main aim is to have a selection of Beers on that you dont get at other eateries and that people would be interested in trying, not all people like drinking mega-swill, but they generally have no choice because that is all that is generally served, I think alot of customers would jump at the chance to order something that is a little different or unique...


Saving said this, I think you should really seek out some quality local beers of various styles. 
Something along the lines of a light beer, pilsner, pale ale, wheat beer, dark/strong beer, and something along the lines of a fruit beer/cider, covers most bases, but you're definately best off doing a bit of 'research' (ie drinking) to so you can be confident in the selection.

Not sure if its you're sort of thing, but you could promote your beers by having 'beer of the month/day/week'. I've been to quite a few restuarants that often have a wine of the month...not to mention the dishes of the day.... there could be a possibility for this sort of thing working for beers as well. 
Though that might also mean you have a 7th beer on your list!


----------



## Katherine (28/8/08)

Your restaurant sounds like something I would like to have. 

We were given an opportunity a year ago which we thought was to good to refuse. It's a bistro next to a pub. We refused to do somethings but people still refuse to look at the menu and still order! Or they want to change what we have as a selection and not because there allergic to the item. We refused to deep fry everything, we make our own bread etc so we put so so many more hours into it then the previous or new owners. Alot of people did appreciate what we did we just didnt have enough of them. The problem was the seedy pub was in a highbrow area to close to Freo! Our customers scared of the pub's customers. Maybe it was the skimpy's arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Or the lack of dress code.

Good luck in a very hard industry... by the sounds of it you are going well. 

Screwtop seems to be on the money... My suggestion with beer is yes go craft but stay familiar and local... And put something like Stella on I think you mentioned that earlier. People assume it's posh. In my opinion it's its not offensive!

Hey but then I listened to customers before and there the first not to buy what they suggested LOL! 


Katie (dishearted Bistro owner)


----------



## rclemmett (28/8/08)

If I were to choose six beers to be on a menu, in Hervey Bay. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... :lol: 

Estrella (perhaps one of the greatest swilling beers in the world),

Kolsch (Jarrah Jacks of WA does an excellant one),

Little Creatures Pale Ale (Every menu needs an APA, could be interchanged with jarrah jacks pale ale),

Dogbolter (Every menu needs one dark beer, and being a lager would suit the climate better than a porter),

Barons Lemon Myrtle Witbier (How good is this beer?!),

Schofferhofer Kristall (Need a classic wheat beer).

Aaaah.
That was fun! :lol: 

PS I forgot to put in a pilsener, but Estrella and Kolsch would distract me from such an oversight.


----------



## winkle (28/8/08)

> Sunshine Coast Summer Ale ( Sunshine Coast, your closest brewery.... and this is a tasty mid - stength 3.5%)



straying :icon_offtopic: a bit, I didn't know SCB had anything in bottles other than the Chilli Beer & Ginger Kegs? Be good if they have. 

I would have suggested Carbine Stout in the list but, unfortunately, LN has sent it off to the knackery.


----------



## clean brewer (31/8/08)

Hello all,

Here is a link to our web-site if you would like to have a look. Its a work in progress..

http://www.waterfrontrestaurant.info/

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (31/8/08)

clean brewer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is a link to our web-site if you would like to have a look. Its a work in progress..
> 
> ...


Makes me hungry just reading the menu!
Fantastic views too!


----------



## clean brewer (31/8/08)

Muggus said:


> Makes me hungry just reading the menu!
> Fantastic views too!



Mate, the view is unbelievable and the food just as good...

Cheers


----------



## matti (1/9/08)

Nice view and nice menu but not the typical beer food.

Stella 
James Squires Golden Ale 
James Squires Pilsner
Barons Pale Ale
Three sheets (if you could get hold of it)
Kick back wheat beer

Good beers that doesn't offend the in between crowds and at least one will please the fussy beer connosaire 
*Three sheets *is A rather hoppy pale ale and should be served with dishes containing chillis, garlic, coriander etc....

Good luck with your venture

Beer not to put on that menu
Porters, blue tongue lager, Beez Neez.


----------



## petesbrew (1/9/08)

At the moment, I'll just add a couple

James Squire Golden Ale
Little Creatures Pale Ale

I suppose throw in a pilsner/lager, and a rich dark ale/porter there somewhere too.

I'm no food/drink matcher, but choose ones big in flavour, I say.
If you've got the normal swill as well, the plebs can always swing back to that if they're too afraid to try something new.
Good onya for the effort.


----------



## samhighley (1/9/08)

I would be happy if I saw these on the menu:

Little Creatures Pale Ale
Coopers Pale Ale
Coopers Sparkling Ale
Moo Brew Pale Ale <-- probably a tad expensive
Stella Artois <-- nothing wrong with this import


:beerbang:


----------



## bouncingcastle (1/9/08)

Sammy said:


> Stella Artois <-- nothing wrong with this import



Except it's not an import... h34r:


----------



## HoppingMad (1/9/08)

Thommo said:


> Not a QLD local, but I always thought that the Barons Australian Native range would do well in tourist areas.
> 
> The Black Wattle Seed Ale and the Lemon Myrtle Wit. I haven't had the Wit but love the Ale.
> 
> Just a suggestion. No affiliation, yada yada.



Sorry, but don't rate the Black Wattle Seed Ale. The honey flavour and little else just comes off a wee bit bland. Had it on tap so might be better in a bottle.

Agree though that the 'native aussie' twist on the menu would work for a purchase with tourists but wouldn't rate this beer a repeat quaffer. Only my opinion and everyone has different tastes. The myrtle might be better haven't tried.

Hopper.


----------



## Jazzafish (1/9/08)

First of all you want to sell the beer. No point putting an generally unknown beer as most people (my esoteric self excluded) won't touch it. I'd also add all of the beers mentioned in this post to a short list and sample them with your chef. Just to decide what works best for your menu.

That said, I feel strongly about supporting local micro/craft breweries. I'd look out for all of the local breweries and contact them. Put all of the ones that are willing to supply bar mats, posters etc... in your venue on the short list. It will help them promote their beer and you sell it. I would do this regarless.

Another thing to consider is where your customers are from. You'd want to cater for locals (local micros), but where do the bulk of the tourists come from? May want to add a few Japanese beers to the taste list if you get heaps of Japanese tourists through the door. You get my point.

Also, think of the climate. Not alot of people keen for a stout on a 40*C day. You'd be looking at mainly pilsners, lagers, pale ales and wheats if you can keep them fresh.


----------



## gerald (1/9/08)

look at mildura stormy cloud. ripper good brew
little creatures bright ale
gage roads pils

i dont know anything/much of the QLD micro brew scene so cant comment on them.

its great that your actually asking these questions. good stuff!


----------



## QIK86 (16/9/08)

So, whats on the beer menu?

I'm looking for a night out in the bay soon. 

I hope you followed through with this! I'm so sick of every restaurant (and 99% of pubs around here) only having the mega-swill options.


----------



## Bizier (16/9/08)

Can I throw in my quick suggestion, many already mentioned:

Knappstein Lager - probably the most interchangeable with dry white, and I imagine good with seafood
Coopers Sparkling - familiar and reliable brand and good with red meat
LCPA - reasonably well known, and always seen next to CSA
Pilsner Urquell - it is well known, and I simply prefer this to stella as an import 
Becks - Again well known and easy to drink in the heat (pref. not BUL)
Something like Tiger or Kingfisher or Asahi to psychologically go with the asian dishes...

When someone asks for a Becks, you just ask them if they have tried Urquell...

Near lunch time, and this is making me both very hungry and thirsty... Looking good Clean


----------



## samhighley (17/9/08)

bouncingcastle said:


> Except it's not an import... h34r:



It is when I buy it. If you look around, you'll find the import.

Sam


----------



## Screwtop (17/9/08)

clean brewer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is a link to our web-site if you would like to have a look. Its a work in progress..
> 
> ...




Thats it I'm on the way for lunch next visit, does full BYO include beer ATM or only wine?


----------



## Adamt (17/9/08)

Sammy said:


> It is when I buy it. If you look around, you'll find the import.
> 
> Sam



Ahhh that special "imported" taste. You can get the same taste in BUL stuff by leaving it in the sun for a minute or two (not too long).


----------



## trevc (17/9/08)

> Ahhh that special "imported" taste. You can get the same taste in BUL stuff by leaving it in the sun for a minute or two (not too long).



Every Pilsner Urquell I've tried has been fairly off. Totally old and skunky. Definitely not worth it. I'm a sucker, and keep purchasing the stuff thinking I'll get a fresh one.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/9/08)

Im a bit spooked about not having wedges....what else am I going to have with my VB h34r:...Damn I just stepped on my white ox with my thong....must be a hole in my flanno pocket...


----------



## Katherine (17/9/08)

There's nothing more sexy then a man wearing a flannie drinking a VB Stu.... espeacially while looking vunerable.


----------



## petesbrew (17/9/08)

Damn that menu looked good.

Shouldn't have looked at it before lunch. The little tin of tuna I then ate just didn't taste that great anymore.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/9/08)

Katie said:


> There's nothing more sexy then a man wearing a flannie drinking a VB Stu.... espeacially while looking vunerable.




Yes...especially when looking at a menu and wondering weather to have oven roasted morrocan lamb loin wrapped in prosciutto with mediterranean salad greens with a nice glass of Tempranillio or just go for a 4 & 20 pie...with sauce...and a VB :huh:


----------



## clean brewer (10/3/09)

This is a very hard task due to lack of availability at Dans and the town itself, ive bought 3 beers to drink myself and try and maybe put them on the menu..

Probably just start with 3 and buy a 6pack of each to see how they go..

Burleigh Brewing Hefeweizen
Red Oak Organic Pale Ale (for the tree huggers  )
OBrien Brewing Lager (gluten free, so many of these coeliacs and GF people these days)

See what happens, would just like to have some Beer in the fridge that isnt what you get everywhere..

Cheers


----------



## WitWonder (11/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is a link to our web-site if you would like to have a look. Its a work in progress..
> 
> ...




Don't want to be the spelling Nazi but since it's advertising your business I thought I'd point out on the front page;

1. whales if your lucky - should by "whales if you're lucky", 
2. after the star's come out - should be "after the stars come out"
3. Our head chef Jody use's only the freshest produce and focuss on - should be "Our head chef Jody uses only the freshest produce and focuses on"

I wouldn't normally bother commenting on spelling but since, like I said above, it's advertising your business I felt compelled to at least let you know...


----------



## floppinab (11/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Burleigh Brewing Hefeweizen



Had one of these the other day, poured relatively clear for a Hefe and was MASSIVELY phenolic. I'm thinking there may have been an mild infection that is accentuating the phenols or maybe my bottles had been hanging around for a bit/at temp but it was a best before Nov. this year. Whatever esters were there were a long way back. I managed to get through the bottle but only just.


----------



## Punkal (11/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Would be best for myself to buy a few different beers and try with some dishes on the menu and go from there.



I think that would be a grate idea, try putting your findings on the menu. e.g. $X.50 specialty beer XX (QLD Local beer/Imported XX) this beer works grate with X dish it really brings out the (some bull)... 
I went to a restaurant that has something very close to this and i would pick the meal depending on the beer i wanted to try that night, you may even see the swill drinkers having a go every now and again

Good luck and i hope it works out for you.


----------



## porky (11/3/09)

Punkal said:


> I think that would be a grate idea,



No, it would be a great idea. 
Not something you might shred cheese on.

Just keeping up with the spirit :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer (11/3/09)

WitWonder said:


> Don't want to be the spelling Nazi but since it's advertising your business I thought I'd point out on the front page;
> 
> 1. whales if your lucky - should by "whales if you're lucky",
> 2. after the star's come out - should be "after the stars come out"
> ...



I know, thats my partner doing that, we've already had a lady from the University spend a shit load of her own time print off the whole web site and spell, puncuate and nearly re-write it all, bit like being at school really... :unsure: 

Thanks anyhow, ill get her on to it when some time drops from her arse... :icon_cheers: 

Oh, just trying OBrien Brewing Gluten Free Lager, quite nice..


----------



## Punkal (11/3/09)

budwiser said:


> No, it would be a great idea.
> Not something you might shred cheese on.
> 
> Just keeping up with the spirit :icon_cheers:



lol. fair bump play on


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> I know, thats my partner doing that, we've already had a lady from the University spend a shit load of her own time print off the whole web site and spell, puncuate and nearly re-write it all, bit like being at school really... :unsure:
> 
> Thanks anyhow, ill get her on to it when some time drops from her arse... :icon_cheers:
> 
> Oh, just trying OBrien Brewing Gluten Free Lager, quite nice..



Jody, have already congratulated you on having the "Balls" (is that how it should appear  " to do this. You will have a definite "point of difference" in The Bay. Mate just buy unusual stuff at Dans and 1st Choice where you can and have a beer board with food matching suggestions. You could try emailling some of the Micro's - Brennan Fielding of Burleigh Brewing, Dave Hollyoak at Redoak, Greg Curran at Sunshine Coast Brewery, Kevin Rowlands at Northern Rivers, David Golding at Red Hill Brewery, Andrew at O'Briens and the Murrays guys, see what their minimum buy is and check out freight costs, if they're serious about promoting their beers they might cover freight, otherwise Dans and 1st Choice are probably the go.

IMO BB's Hefe is not a great example Redoaks Organic Hefe is marginally better. It's a must to do the GF and Organic thing, after that I guess it depends on the menu as to what you offer in the way of beers and to some extent the season. On that note Northern Rivers Brewing's Migration Stout should dovetail nicely during Whale Watch Season. Talk to 

Good on you!

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## manticle (11/3/09)

I actually think this is a great idea. I used to work in hospitality: first as a dishpig, then as a waiter, then as a chef. While I worked in places with some tasty beers (I first tasted Duvel and Delerium Tremens in the early 90s and realised foster's and VB were actually not like most other beers) and while I worked in a lot of places where wine matching was the default, I've not seen many where beer matching was part and parcel of the menu. 

I'm also familiar with the grilled cheese oyster with wedges and tomato sauce syndrome where's my parmigiana you bastard Iorderedatleast5minutesagoandI'mtryingtoimpressmyladybyaskingwhatthehouserREDwinethatI'mgoingto havewithmyCHICKENbreastisplebfuckerplebcuntexcusethefrench)

Sorry. I got alittle carried away with the nostalgia of it all.

To the point-

If you were going to go all Australian I would suggest:

Grand Ridge
Little Creature's (pale only - I think the bright tastes like detergent)
James Squire

and then 3 QLD microbreweries (whose products I'm less familiar with). Apart from the LC pale ale, I've left the style deliberately blank because it will depend on what you're matching. I like the idea of 6 varied styles (clean lagers, pils, ambers, darks, stouts etc)

I would also sell coopers as an alternative to your megaswill beers - it's a good seller and actually a reasonable beer that won't overly challenge foster's lovers (if you don't already).

further - if you wanted to have an import list as well (always looks fancy) then you could have:

Something from our neighbours - Monteith's
Something from Germany - Schoefferhoffer
Something from Belgium (take your pick - I suggest Duvel, Leffe or Chimay))
Something from Eastern Europe (Kozel)
Something from Asia (Tsing Tsao/Tiger)
Something from the UK (if you get a lot of backpackers I'm guessing you get a lot of people from England and Ireland) and they like????


Guinness
Tetley's
Kilkenny
Boddington's

Again the styles would be picked according to food and diversity.

I'd also have a good range of single malt whiskies such as Arbelour a'bunadh, Lagavulin, Glenfarclas, Bakery Hill and some more regular ones like Glenlivet and Talisker. If you have the balls to leave the biggest seller off the list (Glenfiddich) then you have my respect.

Sorry about the off topic discussion with the whisky etc. but it's all related to malts and super tasty flavours so the apology is mild.


Good wine, good beer, good whisky and good food makes my choice of restaurants easy. 











Cute waitresses help too but only a little.


----------



## clean brewer (11/3/09)

Mate,

The biggest problem is the Food, they just dont get it up here, makes it very f--king hard to do anything when they are not educated in anything, thats why it does my head in... :angry: 

If I was back on the Sunny Coast again or Brisbane, it would be a completely different story, all I can do at the moment is grab a small amount of beer and put it on and see how it goes, reason why I grabbed the Gluten Free(heaps of those people)(and quite nice) and the Organic(bit of an easier selling point). And the Burleigh as it is Queensland and something different...

We still dont have the experimental type coming in, its just not where they come, shit even the weddings now are asking for Cleanskin Wines to bring their costs down and Volume up??  

Ill see how these couple go and would be quite happy to pick some up from SCB or organise to get some freighted from somewhere else..

Ive discussed the Beer Dinner with my FIL and he thinks its a great idea but would take alot of effort and promotion to make it worthwhile...

Its a very special town unfortunately, I dont think most have even been to Gympie, let alone past it and further south..


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/09)

How could I forget some beers from Hargraves Hill Brewery, in aid of the bushfires appeal.

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Mate,
> 
> The biggest problem is the Food, they just dont get it up here, makes it very f--king hard to do anything when they are not educated in anything, thats why it does my head in... :angry:
> 
> ...




They'll be there Jody, you gotta coax em out, they probably visit the Sunny or Gold Coast every couple of months for a dinner out. Weddings will always be volume/price driven, it's the intimates that deliver better covers. You keep on keeping on.

Screwy


----------



## manticle (11/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Mate,
> 
> The biggest problem is the Food, they just dont get it up here, makes it very f--king hard to do anything when they are not educated in anything, thats why it does my head in... :angry:




I know the problem.

You can make simple non-challenging food that is ******* mindblowingly good so I guess looking at finding beers that are quality, consistent, non challenging and a bit more well known is the way to go. 2 megaswill + 1 coopers + organic + gluten free + 1 or 2 rotating fancier beers of your choice? Buy a slab - if it doesn't sell you write it off on tax and drink it yourself at the end of the evening.


----------



## clean brewer (11/3/09)

> They'll be there Jody, you gotta coax em out, they probably visit the Sunny or Gold Coast every couple of months for a dinner out. Weddings will always be volume/price driven, it's the intimates that deliver better covers. You keep on keeping on.



Can only make a start mate and take it from there.. Its not all the Weddings like that, alot of them actually are quite refined and from interstate or overseas, so if something different is available and/or people recognise, it could go alright. I think alot of people are sick of seeing the same beers available everywhere they go, so if I can get a good range in the fridge on display, it might just make the difference.. But as you say aswell, its up to the floor staff to sell it and thankfully at the moment im doing more work on the floor(just as long as the chef doesnt walk out like normal)...

Would love to be the Chef at a Micro Brewery though, I could do so much.. :beerbang:


----------



## clean brewer (11/3/09)

> You can make simple non-challenging food that is ******* mindblowingly good



Tried too, they dont want to pay the money for it(which is not much either), we are talking about a very budget town here.. When people do eat it, they absolutely love it and its the best food they have ever had, just gotta get them to eat it first.. <_< 



> 2 megaswill + 1 coopers + organic + gluten free + 1 or 2 rotating fancier beers of your choice? Buy a slab - if it doesn't sell you write it off on tax and drink it yourself at the end of the evening.



As I mentioned, the plan is to have up to 6 beers on the menu/list, maybe just go for a 6 pack of each for a start and see how they move, if something works well, keep it on..

Even with the Megaswill, its so random to what everyone drinks, there is not really 1 beer that sells better than the other.. This is what we put in fridge staraight up after getting license(f--k its cost alot of money in lost sales not having a license for 3 years)...
Cascade Light - very slow mover, will be taken off, maybe replace with a light craft beer?
Hahn Premium Light - the best moving of the lights, good turnover. Will stay on..
XXXX Gold - up & down, it sells, it doesnt. Prob will stay on..
Carlton Mid - Slow seller. Will come off.. Maybe a mid craft beer?
XXXX Bitter - Slow Seller, maybe replace.
VB - Slow Seller. Will stay on.
Tooheys Extra Dry. Good Seller.. Stay on
Stella Artois - Does alright. Stay on.
Heineken - Slow mover. Will go.
James Boags Premium. Does ok. maybe replace.
Corona - the best selling beer ever :icon_vomit: . Has to stay..
I think thats it, would be quite happy to keep the popular megaswills but replace the slow moving ones with some Crafts..


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/3/09)

Katie said:


> There's nothing more sexy then a man wearing a flannie drinking a VB Stu.... espeacially while looking vunerable.


That counts me out ! I never look vulnerable.Katie you are ....... Spesh.I luv your spelling as usaual ?
GB


----------



## Hargie (12/3/09)

winkle said:


> straying :icon_offtopic: a bit, I didn't know SCB had anything in bottles other than the Chilli Beer & Ginger Kegs? Be good if they have.




...hi winkle, we bottle our Hefe, Best Bitter and Summer Ale as well....i have brewed fresh batches of all three in the last couple of weeks...all will be in bottles again in the next couple....

...thanks for the recomendations Screwy & Beersom...

...Clean Brewer, would love to hear from you, assuming you haven't been in contact with the boss already...


...Scott...


----------



## staggalee (12/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> As far as the Restaurant goes, most of the plebs will be drinking Mega-swill, probably more so VB, CROWN, XXXX etc etc, just for the record, these customers wouldn't know what Beer-Food-Wine matching is and wouldnt give a shit if if I tried to persuade them.
> 
> Cheers



LOL....nothing like a good oldfashioned slagging to encourage current and potential clientele.  

stagga.


----------



## Screwtop (12/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Corona - the best selling beer ever :icon_vomit: . Has to stay..




Tough to sell off that......cannot for the life of me think of one beer to suggest as a gateway off that stuff!!!! Maybe if your Corona is priced high enough you could price AU micro beer 50c per unit below the Corona until sales of craftbeer build. The beer will speak for it's self just gotta get them to try it. 

Plenty to choose from, the Sunny Coast beers are good, and for the head up arse brigade there is even Laguna Bay Lager "from Neusa Dahling" shh it's brewed at Burleigh


----------



## Katherine (12/3/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> That counts me out ! I never look vulnerable.Katie you are ....... Spesh.I luv your spelling as usaual ?
> GB



when I say it I can't hear the L... 

Hey Neville it's about time we catch up for a beer... Vietnam is over so no excuses... IPA's at the Sail the swagger down to Clancy's.....


----------



## clean brewer (12/3/09)

> Tough to sell off that......cannot for the life of me think of one beer to suggest as a gateway off that stuff!!!!



Sol??? :lol:


----------



## Millet Man (22/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Oh, just trying OBrien Brewing Gluten Free Lager, quite nice..


Glad to hear you enjoyed it - just scored a bronze at AIBA too  .

If it starts moving ok and you want to get it by the carton then let me know.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## clean brewer (22/3/09)

Millet Man said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed it - just scored a bronze at AIBA too  .
> 
> If it starts moving ok and you want to get it by the carton then let me know.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.



Yeh, There is a lot of Gluten Free people that come through, I would really like to promote the Craft Beers, as I said ill just start it off little and ill get in contact if it goes well, slowly slowly.. If it did go off well, id like to get some small promotian material to put it out there even more..  

Jody :icon_cheers:


----------



## sijani (22/3/09)

Just a thought, but how about combos? Corny, but with the right advertising it could work. Add a discount for 1 beer w meal and each same beer after slightly less than standard selling price.

E.g. 
Mexican based and Corona
Slow cooked meat based stews/casseroles with a Cascade Stout. It's an easy entry level to a style most people wouldn't even go near.
Dairy based meals with a Coopers Sparkling Ale.
Vego based with gluten free pasta/bread and gluten free beer.
Fish based with an Asian style larger.

List is endless...
Could even go seasonal.

What's your best selling items?


----------



## Millet Man (23/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> If it did go off well, id like to get some small promotian material to put it out there even more..
> 
> Jody :icon_cheers:


Too easy.


----------



## bonj (23/3/09)

sijani said:


> Just a thought, but how about combos? Corny, but with the right advertising it could work. Add a discount for 1 beer w meal and each same beer after slightly less than standard selling price.


Just need to watch the laws in Queensland about alcohol promotions... Not sure about the discounting. It's something to do with encouraging people to drink more. 

Those "buy x amount of beers get a free hat" are illegal here now. As are discounts for buying a certain number. You'll notice places like hogsbreath do their "bucket price" for their beer specials even if you buy a single beer.


----------



## samhighley (23/3/09)

Bonj said:


> As are discounts for buying a certain number.



:icon_offtopic: Does this include bottle shops? ie. are case prices for beer just 24x the single bottle price?


----------



## bonj (24/3/09)

Sammy said:


> :icon_offtopic: Does this include bottle shops? ie. are case prices for beer just 24x the single bottle price?


No it only includes where the drinks are consumed on premises. You can't do 2 for 1's, or prizes. You can reduce the price of drinks, but you can't advertise in such a way that you encourage people to drink more. You can't advertise "Beer 1/2 price!", but if your normal price is $6, then you can advertise "Beer $3". It's strange stuff.... If you want to know the full deal check the Liquor Act 1992, and/or the Liquor Regulation 2002.


----------

